# iTunes Install Error 2324



## nintendogamer15 (Dec 4, 2009)

Well, recently i decided to update iTunes, but while installing I got an error saying "The installer has encountered an unexpected error installing this package. This may indicate a problem with this package. The error code is 2324"
Here's a picture of it, If that helps.








Any ideas?
Edit: Also, I'm on windows 7, 64 Bit.


----------



## ttctoonfreak4eva (Jan 26, 2007)

Try Uninstalling iTunes (back up your playlists) and redownload the original itunes.com download and it shouldnt have any problem.


----------



## nintendogamer15 (Dec 4, 2009)

ttctoonfreak4eva said:


> Try Uninstalling iTunes (back up your playlists) and redownload the original itunes.com download and it shouldnt have any problem.


I uninstalled everything Apple, Downloaded iTunes, and got the same error.


----------



## ttctoonfreak4eva (Jan 26, 2007)

Okay well make sure youre using the right EXE (For ex: 64 bit version iif youre on Windows 7/Vista x64) And another thing is to right click and "Run as Administrator"


----------



## nintendogamer15 (Dec 4, 2009)

ttctoonfreak4eva said:


> Okay well make sure youre using the right EXE (For ex: 64 bit version iif youre on Windows 7/Vista x64) And another thing is to right click and "Run as Administrator"


I downloaded 64 bit version, and ran as administrator. Same error.


----------



## ttctoonfreak4eva (Jan 26, 2007)

Maybe you should just install an older version for now. The newer versions arent anything special just yet, unless you have to, but for now i guess thats a safe bet.


----------



## nintendogamer15 (Dec 4, 2009)

ttctoonfreak4eva said:


> Maybe you should just install an older version for now. The newer versions arent anything special just yet, unless you have to, but for now i guess thats a safe bet.


Tried that too, Same problem for some reason.


----------



## nintendogamer15 (Dec 4, 2009)

Bump. Anything guys? I'm still totally stumped on this one any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

